# Angeln im Januar?



## Fetter Barsch (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich wollte fragen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, Anfang Januar noch mit der Spinnrute auf Barsch und Hecht zu gehen?
Ich weiß natürlich das man die Köder langsamer führen sollte, aber ist Anfang Januar nicht schon zu spät für einigermaßen erfolgreiches Angeln? Könnten die für Ende Dezember relativ hohen Temperaturen die Beislust der Fische steigern?

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten, Tony


----------



## feko (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Januar?*

Lohnt sich.


----------



## thanatos (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Januar?*



feko schrieb:


> Lohnt sich.



 manchmal,
 bestück mal ´nen Twister kopf mit Tauwurm oder zwei-drei
 Mistwürmern und zupf das im Minutentackt langsam ran
 wenn Barsche da sind .......


----------



## Nevisthebrave (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Januar?*

lohnt sich immer!
bedeckter Himmel, Westwind und leichte Welle...
da kann man schonmal Hechte fangen 
die müssen ja auch hin und wieder mal was zu sich nehmen.
ich würde jetzt nicht von Festtagsschmaus reden, aber ein Stück 
Plastik oder Gummi wird gerne mal aus versehen genommen


----------



## Jensfreak (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Januar?*

Dann noch braunes wasser gleich hochwasser da rappelt es bei dir uns am besten.


----------



## chrizzT (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Januar?*

Seh ich auch so frieren muss für hecht ...


----------



## chrizzT (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Januar?*

Frieren muss es für Hecht ...#6


----------



## Brachsenfan (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Januar?*

Hi Fetter Barsch

 Ich fang meine meisten und auch größten Hechte von Ende November bis Ende Januar(ab Februar ham die Schnäbel ja dann Schonzeit!)!

 Viel Spaß beim fangen!


----------



## Primsfischer (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Januar?*

Versuch es auf Barsch mal mit Dropshot und lass den Köder relativ lange auf einer Stelle tanzen, die Fische brauchen jetzt mehr Zeit um auf den Köder zu reagieren.


----------



## NightFisher98 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Januar?*

Ich kann nur sagen Finger weg von Spinner und Blinker....Nimm einen relativ großen braun\grau bis schwarzen gummifisch und zupfe ihn ganz langsam über den Grund so erhöhst du auch deine Chance auf Zander. Morgen gehts wieder Hechtangeln, da werde ich das anwenden.


----------

